# Sadie, our new Husky/Norwegian Elkhound puppy



## adam3039 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys, I had a couple questions about my new puppy, and I figured this would definitely be the place to ask.

We got our puppy earlier than what I understand is proper. She is now 7 weeks old and we've had her for 5 days. She is doing pretty good with the housetraining, we can usually catch her if she starts to pee in the house, and when we go outside, she knows its business. 

My issue is I'm having issues with her listening. She doesnt seem very interested in snausages. I know that Husky breeds are an independent breed, but my question is, Should me, my roommate, and my girlfriend all be practising alpha role exercises? She loves to nip at our hands, so we have been saying OUCH and putting her in her kennel to settle down. 

The dog is mine, and I will be taking her to puppy classes in September, so I want her to know that I am the boss, but should the other people in the house be doing the same?

Thanks guys.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Everyone should be working with the pup and should agree to and enforce the same rules. But don't worry so much about being boss. You do need to be the pup's leader but, especially at this very young stage, it's more important to establish the relationship in positive ways such as through games and bonding time together.

The crate should be a positive place for the pup. That doesn't mean you can't give the pup a time out in the crate as long as you realize the pup isn't sitting in there thinking, "I'm here because I did such and such." The better option is to say ouch as you've been doing and turn your back totally ignoring the pup. Leave the room for a minute if need be.

Also, if you know anyone with an older (4 years or so) healthy, dog friendly dog, preferably female, set up some play dates with this dog for the pup. S/he'll help you by teaching the pup, who did leave the litter too sson, dog manners.


----------



## FishApprentice (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, everyone in the house should participate in training so that your pup knows everyone means business.

Also, I think we should require a picture of this puppy! =D


----------



## adam3039 (Aug 28, 2009)

Of course  Heres our gal.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

ADORABLE! Look at that face..


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

look at the body i love her markings


----------



## adam3039 (Aug 28, 2009)

haha yeah  Everyone has fallen in love with her


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

shes a pretty girl, but i'm curious...are you for sure of her breeds?


----------



## adam3039 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep we are fairly certain  We saw the mom and dad and the breeders, her dad was a black Husky with ice blue eyes, and the mom was a grey Norwegian Elkhound!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

oh okay, that makes more sense then, bc pure black huskies aren't too common, and i would have figured with those breeds the pup would retain more of the wolf grey!


----------



## meandean (Aug 31, 2009)

completely adorable!! have to agree on the puppies here. you have to remember that they are just puppies, new to the world. they won't listen great at first. developing a relationship of trust is really important. my dog is just 7 months but is quite large at 60lbs. he loves to play, and well with dogs nipping is part of it. he doesn't bite hard by any means, but sometimes he does get me pretty good. now this next part may go over like a lead balloon, but here goes. when we first got him he would bite, really hard. he drew blood on my fiancee and i a few times. well anyways, my fiancee had enough one day when he bit her arm so my fiancee promptly bit his ear. lol. haven't had a blood drawing bite yet. basically, especially if they aren't around other dogs, sometimes a dog just doesn't understand what he/she is dishing out until they receive it back.


----------



## adam3039 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah you bet  We are hoping the puppy classes and dog park (once her shots are done) will smarten her up with the nipping! On a good note, she pawed at the door to be let outside for the bathroom


----------

